
Steve Jobs Travel to Liver Transplant Mecca Shows Organ System Flaws - newacc
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=au6imqRi7UHE
======
jakehow
Roundtrip SFO->MEM is ~$500. In comparison to the costs of a liver transplant
it is miniscule (even if you go 6x). Most middle income people could do the
same thing if they:

A) have savings and B) think the situation demands it

Supplemental insurance companies could also probably cater to this need.

